# Inner thigh pain after 16mile ride



## BMR (5 Oct 2008)

Hi, I did an 18 mile canal tow path ride yesterday into quite a strong headwind. I found that after 16 mile my inner thighs hurt like mad, so much I bit the bullit and called my wife to meet me on route so I could get back. The pain was still there but bareable when walking but when I started to ride it hurt like mad again after a few yards. Later on in the evening I was sat on the sofa pulled my leg up under me and suffered the worst thigh cramp I have ever had resulting in me having to stand bent over forward gripping onto the sofa for half an hour. Has anyone out there any ideas about how I can get through this and the cause. I used to do quite a lot of cycling 30 years ago and have quite a manual job being a self employed mechanic. I adjusted my sadle after about 3 miles into the ride as I realised it was a little low, think I might take it up a further 1cm again.


----------



## Dayvo (6 Oct 2008)

Sounds like it could be cramp.
Are you drinking enough water? Before and during your ride?

It could also be that your saddle is too low.

And try stretching after finishing your ride. Us oldies aren't as nimble as we used to be!


----------



## BMR (9 Oct 2008)

Thanks dayvo, I have reset the saddle height and angle and distance back, now seems a much more agile bike to ride, guess I got the settings all wrong in the first place, oh and reset the disc clearences a little wider as they were binding slightly. Will give it a good test this weekend.


----------



## Keith Oates (13 Oct 2008)

I had a similar problem on a MTB recently and to cut a long story short, I changed to a narrower saddle and all was well. I'm guessing that the extra width of the saddle put pressure on the inner thigh and restricted the blood flow through one of the main veins that are in the part of the leg!!!!!!!


----------

